

Kids 'using coding skills to hack' friends on games - davidroberts
http://bbc.co.uk/news/technology-21371609

======
bobdylan1
I was one of those kids back in the days of Runescape. I don't think reporters
grasp what the term "coding skills" means.

~~~
davidroberts
Well, they don't know what 'hack' means.

